# ALERT: Credit Card Phishing Scam



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's one of the latest scams. This comes from a very reliable source.

Stay Alert! The crooks get smarter all the time.

Subject: Credit Card Phishing Scam
Importance: High

All, FYSA. This is from our acquisition office.

Sent: Tuesday, September 01, 2009 3:27 PM
Subject: Credit Card Phishing Scam

The Office of Charge Card Management has alerted us to a new phishing
scam that has occurred with employees at the Social Security
Administration (SSA).

Please read the information below and as always, report unrecognized
charges to your credit card server.


Do not give out ANY personal information over the phone, the
internet or the mail. 
If you think the request is valid you should always contact the
bank yourself using the number on the back of your card. 
If anyone ever gives out information, they should immediately
call their bank.

Note: The callers do not ask for your card number; they already have it.
By understanding how this works, you'll be better prepared to protect
yourself. An SSA employee was called on last week from 'VISA', and
another call was received the next day from 'MasterCard'.

*The scam works like this: *

Caller: This is (name), and I'm calling from the Security and Fraud
Department at VISA (or MasterCard). My Badge number is 12460. Your card
has been flagged for an unusual purchase pattern, and I'm calling to
verify. This would be on your VISA (MasterCard) card which was issued by
(name of bank). Did you purchase an Anti-Telemarketing Device for
$497.99 from a Marketing company based in Arizona?

When you say 'No',
Caller: Then we will be issuing a credit to your account.. This is a
company we have been watching and the charges range from $297 to $497,
just under the $500 purchase pattern that flags most cards. Before your
next statement, the credit will be sent to (gives you your address), is
that correct?

You say 'yes'. 
Caller: I will be starting a fraud investigation. If you have any
questions, you should call the 1- 800 number listed on the back of your
card and ask for Security. You will need to refer to this Control
Number. The caller then gives you a 6 digit number. Do you need me to
read it again?

Here's the IMPORTANT part on how the scam works.

Caller: I need to verify you are in possession of your card. He'll
ask you to turn your card over and look for some numbers. There are 7
numbers; the first 4 are part of your card number, the next 3 are the
security Numbers that verify you are the possessor of the card. These
are the numbers you sometimes use to make Internet purchases to prove
you have the card… please read the 3 numbers to me.

After you tell the caller the 3 numbers. 
Caller: That is correct, I just needed to verify that the card has not
been lost or stolen, and that you still have your card. Do you have any
other questions?

After you say No. 
Caller: Thank you and don't hesitate to call back if you do.

You actually say very little, and they never ask for or tell you the
Card number. But after SSA was called on Wednesday, the SSA cardholder
called back within 20 minutes to ask a question. The REAL VISA Security
Department told us it was a scam and in the last 15 minutes a new
purchase of $497.99 was charged to the card.

SSA made a real fraud report and closed the VISA account. VISA is
reissuing them a new number. What the scammers want is the 3-digit PIN
number on the back of the card. Don't give it to them. Instead, tell
them you'll call your card issuing bank directly for verification of
their conversation.. The real VISA told them that they will never ask
for anything on the card as they already know the information since they
issued the card!

If you give the scammers your 3 Digit PIN Number, you think you're
receiving a credit. However, by the time you get your statement you'll
see charges for purchases you didn't make, and by then it's almost too
late and/or more difficult to actually file a fraud report.

Feel free to pass this information on to your co-workers, family and
friends.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow Thanks so much for posting this Meilie I am going to pass this on and print it .
I'm glad your on top of this !


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

That is an older scam….they must have dredged it up again.

The first thing that you must always do if you get any calls from any institution claiming to be your bank, credit cards, merchant account or whatever is to ask them for a call back number (most scammers will hang up on you then) - and tell them you are going to verify the number. If they give you a number - Compare that to your bank statement and see if it is the same. If not it is probably a scam. If it matches you can then call your real company - if the call back number doesn't match (if they give you one) still call your real company and report. Your card company will never ask for the back number, passwords, or any personal information…they already have it. This advice was given by the card company, so they should be ready for you to ask for a call back number and contact info.


----------



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

I just avoid dealing with the credit card companies altogether. Cash is king, and my debit card is the only piece of plastic I use any more.

Thanks for the warning, though!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I actually got called two days in a row by computer (my answering machine took the calls) using my name and giving the last four digits of my Visa card, telling me to call the security department at xxx-xxx-xxxx because of possible fraudulent activity on my card.

Even though it sounded totally legit, rather than call the number left on the recorder, I was a bit suspicious and called the number on my card. When I told them the story, I was told that there was no security issue with my account, and that the phone number left was not theirs.

The moral is: Beware…. these phishing scams can get pretty elaborate.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Another good reason to be on LJ site,this is better than tv or radio news.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Credit cards can be Evil Demons and eat you up, but you also need to have a credit rating to survive if you intend on purchasing large ticket items like a car or home. So, if you have ONE card that you use with extreme discretion and pay it off before the interest rates eat you up, your rating will be good for future needs.

I've noticed with the current economic situation is that we no longer recieve 10 or more credit card offers a week. That was scary to see how one could ruin your life with plastic that you never asked for!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

i love my credit cards. for me, cash isn't king, it's an inconvenience. Also, I don't like debit cards. Most of the time, you are on the hook if it is stolen.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I like to use a credit card in the event that there is a dispute of the merchandise, as the credit card company can be a liason in helping you fix a problem with the vendor. BUT, the key to wise spending is to pay off the card before the interest rates eat you up. If you only pay the minimum amount, you are becoming a victim of addiction to the "Buy Now, Pay Later" syndrome and you will end up paying many more times for the items purchased for many, many years. Thus, a $20. item becomes $200. because of the interest paid over 3-5 years it took you to pay it off. Be wise, buy wisely.


----------

